# another pasteurizer question



## rachelyounge (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello folks,
Here in sunny FL (ha!), the girls are bred and dried off. I actually miss the milking already! and the milk. $4+ a gallon at the Super-WM?! When did that happen?! 

But, the one thing I am already dreading is pasteurizing. I would love to have a combination pasteurizer/cheese vat...something like the FJ15 Eco Minipasteurizer.


But I really need a buzzer when it reaches temperature, since I always seem to be trying to do ten things at once. It's not clear that this one does, for sure it does not have a timer, but I'm not sure whether it will beep once it comes to temperature. The other problem with this one is that it takes so long...they estimate an hour. I think it only takes about 25 minutes in my improvised granite-ware canner double boiler. 

Have you all seen and/or used any other pastuerizer/cheesemaking combos? I would love to hear any of you all's thoughts, ideas, experiences.

thanks!


----------

